# Rub recipe



## highriversmoke (Oct 13, 2014)

So I'm messing around in the kitchen trying new things to tweak my rub. I was adding new things and taking out things I didn't think worked. Here is what I came up with. I tried it on a small pork shoulder roast and it turned out fantastic. So much so that I decided to share with anyone that wants to try it.

2 cups dark brown sugar

1 cup paprika

1/4 cup kosher salt

1/4 cup seasoned salt (your choice)

1 1/2 tbs garlic powder

1 1/2 tbs onion powder

1 1/2 tbs ground sage

1 1/2 tbs ground basil

1 1/2 tbs ground rosemary

1 1/2 tbs white pepper

1 1/2 tbs ground black pepper

1 1/2 tbs ground thyme

1 1/2 tbs ground cloves

1 1/2 tbs cumin

I applied this to the meat with mustard to hold the rub to the meat. I smoked the pork at 275 with hickory smoke and it turned out fantastic. My brother, who hasn't had much experience with smoked meat, melted into his chair when he tasted the pork done with this rub. Sadly I didn't take any pictures to share with all of you however I hope you find this recipe as enjoyable as we did.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Glad you found a rub you like

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## ikilldeer (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm having a party next weeken with 20 guests, I have. 16lb butt I might use this recipe although I just started browsing. I smoked a 16 lb butt in April but a friend came over and applied a rub for me and can't remember what he used. It was delish! I'll let you know if I use it and if so I'll post pics! Just curious.- I'm using a propane smoker i used hickory last time and would use that thus time. can you walk me thru your process? I've only smoked a butt one other time and only smoked some bacon wrapped deer tenderloins since. Thanks!


----------



## highriversmoke (Oct 15, 2014)

Ikilldeer
The only thing I did for the small pork roast was to apply a coating of mustard to help keep the rub on the roast. I put it in my Bradley original smoker at 250-275 for 5 hours the bark was great the meat was moist and full of flavor. If I was to do a whole butt I would do it at 225 for anywhere between 12-14 hours of your looking to do a pulled pork. If you're not looking for pulled pork just take the meat to an internal temp of 185. I hope this helps and I also hope you enjoy this as much as I do. If you do please share it. I look forward to the pictures


----------

